# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  كتابة إن شاء الله أو إنشاء الله أيهما الصواب؟

## mohamed73

السؤال     *منتشر  في المنتديات أنك لا تكتب كلمة إن شاء الله بهذه الطريقة إنشاء لله لأن  معنى كلمة إنشاء هو الخلق أو البناء فما أدري هل هذه المعلومة صحيحة أم إذا  كانت صحيحه فيلزم تصدر بها فتوى رسمية لأن معظم الناس تكتبهاهكذا إنشالله  ....*    الإجابــة * الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد: 
فإن لفظ: (إن شاء) في الاستثناء بكلمة: (إن شاء الله) يختلف عن لفظ (إنشاء) في الصورة والمعنى.
أما الصورة، فإن الأول منهما عبارة عن كلمتين: أداة الشرط (إن)، وفعل الشرط (شاء). والثاني منهما كلمة واحدة.
أما  المعنى، فإن الأول منهما يؤتى به لتعليق أمر ما على مشيئة الله تعالى،  والثاني منهما معناه الخلق كما ذكر السائل، فتبين بهذا أن الصحيح كتابتها  (إن شاء الله)، وأنه من الخطأ الفادح كتابتها كلمة واحدة (إنشاء الله)  فليتنبه.
ولعل من المناسب أن نذكر بعضاً مما ورد بشأن هذه الكلمة، ومن ذلك: 
أولاً:  توجيه الله تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى هذا النوع من الأدب، وذلك  في قوله سبحانه: وَلا تَقُولَنَّ لِشَيْءٍ إِنِّي فَاعِلٌ ذَلِكَ غَداً  إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ [الكهف:23-24].
قال  الجصاص   في كتابه أحكام القرآن عن هذا الاستثناء: فأعلمنا الله ذلك لنطلب نجاح  الأمور عند الإخبار عنها في المستقبل بذكر الاستثناء الذي هو مشيئة الله.
الثاني: ما رواه  البخاري ومسلم  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه: عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:   قال سليمان بن داود نبي الله: لأطوفنّ الليلة على سبعين امرأة كلهن تأتي  بغلام يقاتل في سبيل الله، فقال صاحبه، أو الملك: قل إن شاء الله، فلم يقل  ونسي، فلم تأت واحدة من نسائه، إلا واحدة، جاءت بشق غلام، فقال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ولو قال: إن شاء الله لم يحنث، وكان دركاً له في  حاجته. 
أي لحاقاً وتحقيقاً لحاجته ومبتغاه. 
قال  الحافظ  في الفتح:   قال بعض السلف: نبه صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الحديث على آفة التمني،  والإعراض عن التفويض، قال: ولذلك نسي الاستثناء ليمضي فيه القدر.  انتهى
والله أعلم.*

----------


## ahmed elmorshe

بارك الله فيك

----------


## abumosaab26

بارك الله فيك

----------


## qassem

مشکورغŒننننننننننننننننننننن

----------


## ellagisse

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله ونفع بك

----------

